# busy day, difficult birth,,, pics



## mistee (Mar 13, 2011)

My last doe due to kid this month gave birth to 5 babies but only 4 living.... The first 2 came out easy but the third was all jammed in.. Took me a good 15 min and elbow deep in momma to get her out.. The 4th baby came easy but the 5 baby was jammed in saem position the 3rd was in.. This was fully formed but DOA but you could tell he passed a while ago even though he was bigger then the other 4. I knew as soon as the water broke on him that he wasnt alive cause it was a nasty rusty brown. These babies are soooo tiny but doing good....

3 does 1 buck!










I took this pics w/ one of the triplets born yesterday to show how little these 4 are.


----------



## julieq (Mar 13, 2011)

So sorry you had such a tough delivery to go through.  Those are never any fun.  But you've got some beautiful babies there and congratulations!


----------



## mistee (Mar 13, 2011)

i DIDNT THINK I WAS GETTING THE 3RD ONE OUT.. I HAD THE PHONE NEXT TO ME AND WAS GETTING READY TO CALL THE VET.. SHE WAS COMING BUTT FIRST W/ BACK LEGS UNDER HER THEN JAMMED UNDER PELVIC BONE..


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats on 4 beauties and a job well done!


----------



## mistee (Mar 13, 2011)

haha,,,,lol,,, i am siging hubby up for goat anatomy 101... I was just out checking the babies and one of the doe looked more like a buck to me,,,lol.. He was drying baby 2 and 3 while I was trying to getting 4 out.. I asked what they were and he said girls,,lol,, i should have double checked... i got 2 girls and 2 boys,,lol


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 13, 2011)

Five!!!    Wow!!!!  Congratulations!!!  What an amazing job you did helping her out!  Sorry about the baby you lost.


----------



## Ariel301 (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of kids! Poor doe.

Congratulations, they are super cute.


----------



## haviris (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, congrates! Did you get a weight on them? They're adorable, to bad about the lost one, but can't beat four healthy kids!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations!! Five babies!!! WOW!!  Great job!  Poor Momma...that must of been a heavy load!

Sorry about the loss 

The babies are adorable!!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow!  Quints!  Sorry about the one you lost but still having four is great!  Congrats!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck telling those three black & white ones apart. 

They are adorable.


----------



## mistee (Mar 14, 2011)

omg i know it,,,lol... luckly my daughter remembers cause I dont.. I was like,, shoot i dont know what order they came out but she did,,lol..


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorry you lost one, but four healthy babies is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 14, 2011)

They are so cute.  

Good job getting them out.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 14, 2011)

Good job.I hope I can do as well if and when I am faced with that. Congrats on so many beautiful babies!


----------



## mistee (Mar 14, 2011)

my almost 3 year old watched an d now he is telling everyone that they came out the butt,,,lol.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 14, 2011)

very sweet, i always get so emotional when i'm trying to move kids around, good job.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Mar 14, 2011)

Impressive delivery!!! Congrats on 4 beautiful kids and  for the one you lost.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 14, 2011)

quints! Man! Congratulations on the healthy 4!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 15, 2011)

holy cow! 

is that normal for goats? 

what breed is she?

CONGRATS ON SUCH GORGEOUS BABIES! Sorry you lost one


----------



## mistee (Mar 15, 2011)

she is nigerian dwarf and they can have a few,,lol... 2 years ago I had one have 5 and she nursed all 5 herself..Normally though I get 2 to 3 from a momma


----------



## Valley Ranch (Mar 15, 2011)

Your little ones are perfect!

Last birthing we had two does with tough births like yours. This time, day before yesterday, we were ready to do the same but both of these does dilivered as smooth as silk. 

The girls are out in the barn with them now but they have school work and house work to do, hate to have to call them in. I hear them over the speaker singing to the little ones, two days old.

I know you'll enjoy the new additions.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, quints. Congrats on four healthy beautiful kids! I am sorry that you lost one. ! I am nosey, which are the doelings and which are the bucklings?

Great job on being able to help your doe when she needed you also. I need a high five emoticon..

Tracy


----------



## mistee (Mar 15, 2011)

ok,, the 2 on the left are the boys and 2 on the right are girls))


----------

